# RIP Pedro



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Drifted off for a big sleep in clove oil last week, now swimming free and the right way up with his fish-wife Precious who died the week before.











and just to annoy him in fishy heaven... 









RIP you naughty big fish!

I do miss being swore at when i look into the tank 


NEVER JUST A GOLDFISH :no1:


----------

